# Hard time conceiving and miscarriage.



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

I am needing some loving advice about my situation. I have had 2 miscarriages. One before ds and one about 4 months ago. I feel I am having an exceptionally hard time dealing with these loses and I believe it is because I have such a hard time conceiving. It took me 1 year after my first m/c to conceive ds and it took me about 7 months to conceive the baby I miscarried and I still haven't conceived since that loss. I have always wanted a larger family, at least 3 or 4 children and I feel that my time is running out if it is going to 4-5 years between children. That is assuming that I will be able to conceive and carry another child, ever.

And if course I am surrounded my pregnant mommas whom most have no idea what ttc difficulties are like.


----------



## kati_kati (Jan 20, 2007)

cheryl - i'm sorry for your losses and all the frustration. from your charts it looks like you're ovulating and usually have a long-enough luteal phase. were you charting before your other pregnancies - did charting help at all? since you have all this data, you can take it to a doctor and ask for testing or other ideas. i don't know much about this, but in a lot of cases it turns out it is a male fertility problem in the end. who knows. keep investigating and keep trying! good luck to you!!
-kati


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

Thanks Kati.









My lp is typically 8-9 days without prog. and 10-11 when I take progesterone. It was this way before ds and also since charting after him.

I charted for about 7 months before conceiving ds and was set up for my 1 year not conceiving appt. when I found out I was pregnant. I had a lot of bleeding, cramping, clots in the first trimester and was taking progesterone so I do think it may be a little low. But, with my first pregnancy everything was fine until I miscarried at 10 weeks. No bleeding at all and with my last m/c I also didn't have any bleeding other than a tiny bit of spotting (I was taking progesterone however). So it seems strange how my "healthy" pregnancy had so much bleeding and my 2 miscarriages seemed more "normal".

I have thought it may be a male issue since I do conceive when we dtd the DAY of ovulation and not the day before or after. At least with 2 of my 3 pregnancies that is how it happened. I wasn't charting with my first. So I am thinking that they don't have much longevity or the uterine "environment" isn't condusive to retaining sperm? However, I don't think I would ever get my dh to do any testing. He is happy with 1 if that is what we get. He would be happy if we had more but it isn't that important to him.









Sorry so long...I am just reaching for any anwers.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

I understand It took us 4 years to concieve our baby last year and we lost it I found out this last March I was again expecting but we just lost that one as well.









Deanna


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

It's just so hard sometimes. With my first 2 pregnancies (the second ended too soon in October), we BD'd once , and got pg. After that loss, it took 5 cycles to get pg again, but it was an odd cycyle and it, too, ended too soon - the last weekend in February. I am going to a RE next month to explore things and decide if we try again. I can't just blindly hope things will go well next time. I know better.

Sorry to seem so morose . . . today would have been my first due date. A sad day.


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

andan extra







for gretasmommy today.









It just seems so unfair. I guess we just keep plugging along, praying and waiting for our next little miracle.


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

Have you had your thyroid levels checked? My sister had 2 miscarriages and when she got pregnant a 3rd time her midwife's assistant asked to look at her temp charts. The assistant could tell from the temps that her thyroid was off. Now she's on medication for it. Apparently, if untreated, the pregnancy stresses it more as it goes on, causing the miscarriages.


----------



## BelovedBird (Apr 5, 2002)

Are you going to an RE?


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

Quote:

Are you going to an RE?
No, I have an appointment with my midwife for a check-up/pap this week. I have met with my naturopath and my acupuncturist. Have been taking herbs and getting adjusted. I just don't know if I am ready to walk down the western medicine path. I will probably consult a few other people before I do that. I figure I have one child...it will happen again, when the time is right. And I am still fairly young (31) so I am not in a panic, yet. It is just very sad and frustrating at times.









Quote:

Have you had your thyroid levels checked?
No on this one too. I have considered getting them checked and will probably ask my midwife about it when I see her later this week. Do you know what about the temperatures pointed to thyroid problems. I think I heard if they are really low it can be an indicator but I am not sure if I am remembering right?

Thanks again for all the







and responses. Anyone else with advice or even inspiration??


----------



## BelovedBird (Apr 5, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *naturegirl* 
No, I have an appointment with my midwife for a check-up/pap this week. I have met with my naturopath and my acupuncturist. Have been taking herbs and getting adjusted. I just don't know if I am ready to walk down the western medicine path. I will probably consult a few other people before I do that. I figure I have one child...it will happen again, when the time is right. And I am still fairly young (31) so I am not in a panic, yet. It is just very sad and frustrating at times.


















I hear you. I used my doc for testing but did not take the glucophage and clomid they wanted to give me to "cure" my uterine polyp and then PCOS.
I diagnosed myself with both and switched doctors (not RE but an OB, at the start I wasn't trying for PG.- yeah- when the doc wanted to put me on clomid







: just to fix my prob to) one who would just order the tests that I told her to. Do your research, use the docs to order the bloods and other tests.










It can be hard when those around you are so clueless. Especially because most people don't realize that people with kids can have fertility problems after they had no problem conceiving a first or 2 or 3.

Best of luck to you.


----------

